# Quick review on Shaun White 2010 jacket



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> I understand there are a few Shaun White haters on here. Frankly, I am not a S.W fan myself, but hear me out. There are a ton of jackets out there, and I figured maybe someone may find this quick review on the 2010 Shaun White gear helpful in their decision making process.
> 
> My wife picked this jacket up for me as a surprise x-mas gift this year. I am 6"1 195lbs. She ordered it in a large. I will have to admit, the jacket fits great for a guy my size. Shoulder fit is perfect, and the jacket is not too baggy. In addition, the graphics are sick, and look much better in person. The jacket is a fleeced shell, and will require a few more under layers for those sub zero days. No biggie, since it will see use during the warmer days towards the end of the season as well.Usually us bigger guys have no problem staying warm.
> 
> ...


Forget these clowns who only come in to threads to hate on burton . Love my white gear


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

What white gear do you have? Other than the jacket, I am curretnly sporting white's 2008 boot (black). Love the boot, fits good, and plus the gal at the register rang it up wrong. Didn't catch the glitch til I got home. Ooops!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol I'm super obsessed with White gear. I have three of his signature jackets. Black 07 jacket of gods, castlerock plaid of gold 09 noble gentleman's, and black '10 signature trench. I got the 09 and 10 stuff this year so I haven't had a chance ride in them yet. I'm wondering how warm the trench will be because it is lighter than all of his other signature jackets from the past. I absolutely love my 07 jacket. Best jacket I have ever owned. Warmer than my leather and wool coat. Plus it looks sick as hell. I wish they still made the 07 one because mine is starting to lose buttons because of all the crashes I've had lol. 

I also have his 07 board and 08 boots. Got his goggles this year too. Although I actually wanted the smith I/O. It didn't fit me so I had to go with oakley's Asian fit. Now all I need is to be able shred like him haha. I actually really like the style of his gear. The ones that aren't all colorful that is.

Woops, I forgot to say I have his 07 black pant of the gods. I don't care what anyone says about my little obsession. His gear is high quality and performs the way I want them too.


----------



## boardaddict (Mar 4, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> I understand there are a few Shaun White haters on here. Frankly, I am not a S.W fan myself, but hear me out. There are a ton of jackets out there, and I figured maybe someone may find this quick review on the 2010 Shaun White gear helpful in their decision making process.
> 
> My wife picked this jacket up for me as a surprise x-mas gift this year. I am 6"1 195lbs. She ordered it in a large. I will have to admit, the jacket fits great for a guy my size. Shoulder fit is perfect, and the jacket is not too baggy. In addition, the graphics are sick, and look much better in person. The jacket is a fleeced shell, and will require a few more under layers for those sub zero days. No biggie, since it will see use during the warmer days towards the end of the season as well.Usually us bigger guys have no problem staying warm.
> 
> ...



That is a pretty sick looking jacket


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

frosty1976 said:


> Forget these clowns who only come in to threads to hate on burton . Love my white gear


People who hate on S.W. are the same type of people who hate on the Yankees. They are both freaking good at what they do and ppl should show respect. There is no one who can keep up with Shaun white in the pipe.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> People who hate on S.W. are the same type of people who hate on the Yankees. They are both freaking good at what they do and ppl should show respect. There is no one who can keep up with Shaun white in the pipe.


You and I don't agree on Flows, but we sure to agree on this :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> You and I don't agree on Flows, but we sure to agree on this :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


FWIW, I planning to head out to the hill today. I picked up a pair of '09 NXT's AT. Since I can not find a decent review on them on this forum, I thought I would take the time to write one up this winter.


----------

